# Fastback trio.



## jungleterry (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello just  had to post  this trio. There two pretty not to post . Not really a fastback guy but had to get these . .hope you like . Ps I guess now I need red , green and maybe black . Really like the candy colors best but black is always cool too


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Dec 6, 2016)

Outstanding............now sell em to me.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 6, 2016)

someday I'm sure ,i saw your collection outstanding ,need to get a few more then i will be happy then sell lol


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 6, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## vastingray (Dec 6, 2016)

I love that copper tone 66


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 7, 2016)

Really nice.I have a blue Dec. '67. I always wanted a black or violet


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 7, 2016)

yes wasn't really looking four these but glad i found them .The violet I'm told is a rarer color .


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Dec 7, 2016)

Cant stop looking at those bikes. They are in nice shape. How did you get them? Violet is a little rare. But not at my house.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 7, 2016)

Found a fellow who had all 3 out of state but a good friend was able to pick them up.He has a black one he will let me know if he wants that one to go too.Itsa 66 as well.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 7, 2016)

boy you have the fastbacks


----------

